# Anyone have a favorite homemade pickling spice they want to share



## dougmays (Nov 21, 2012)

I want to start making alot of dill pickles and i was wondering if anyone keeps a homemade pickling spice on hand and if they wanted to share...

right now i use:

black peppercorns

dill

red pepper


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2012)

Not home mixed..... here is where I order mine..... they always have fresh spices.... they are so good.....

http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/pickling-spices-whole-mixed-pickling-spice-blend#content


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2012)

dougmays said:


> I want to start making alot of dill pickles and i was wondering if anyone keeps a homemade pickling spice on hand and if they wanted to share...
> 
> right now i use:
> 
> ...


I always add a Bruised Garlic clove or two along with the Dill per Quart. I have added per Quart of Pickles...1tsp Black Peppercorns,1tsp Coriander Seed, 1tsp Mustard Seed, 1tsp Allspice Berries and a crumbled Bay Leaf. Many recipes call for the addition of 1tsp Juniper Berries, 1tsp Dill Seed, 2-3ea Cardamom Pods, 2-3ea Whole Cloves and 1/2ea Cinnamon Stick but I have never tried these...JJ


----------



## dougmays (Nov 22, 2012)

awesome! thanks guys!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

